# Dead Christmas.



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Inflation really isn't even all that bad, yet people are being stingier than ever with their tips. The outlook does not look good.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Tips have generally been about 5% of my earnings.


----------



## uberguy89 (Sep 30, 2018)

Ever since trip radar a few weeks ago my tips started going down. Used to be normal for me to get tips about 40% to 50% of the time and 70 to 80% on a really good day. Today for tips i got 1 out of 8 and on thanksgiving 3 out of 19.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Very low tips on DD today if at all… worst Sunday I have seen. Usually Sunday is the best day.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Very low tips on DD today if at all… worst Sunday I have seen. Usually Sunday is the best day.


Offers were crap this morning and just OK at lunch. Now I'm going out for dinner. Come on you cheap bastards. Its the [email protected]#$ holiday season.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DD doles out the tips, anyway. And, they have plenty of $$$.

Your job is to reject all the trash they send you.

#notworried


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> DD doles out the tips, anyway. And, they have plenty of $$$.


They're stingy af.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Tonite was a bust… even with $3.50 peak pay at one point either there was no orders to be had or the orders that did come thru were barely $1.00 per mile with poor or no tipping.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Grubhub was especially bad today. I did $138 UE and only $25 GH. There was only one really good GH offer today and I couldn't do it because it was in opposite direction of a UE delivery I was on. If this weekend is going to be typical for this holiday season, then its time to look for another side gig because food delivery blows!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> only $25 GH.


How many deliveries?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> Tips have generally been about 5% of my earnings.


Really? It is certainly different in my area.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> How many deliveries?


14 UE and 3 GH.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Really? It is certainly different in my area.
> View attachment 686908


I don't do deliveries. Only UberX and Lyft. Sorry I didn't notice this thread was in the Delivery forum.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> Inflation really isn't even all that bad, yet people are being stingier than ever with their tips. The outlook does not look good.


Kidnap the " SANDY CLAUS"!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> Tips have generally been about 5% of my earnings.


Tips are 600% of my Earnings.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> I don't do deliveries. Only UberX and Lyft. Sorry I didn't notice this thread was in the Delivery forum.


Seems to be a common theme around here.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Seems to be a common theme around here.


It's not like there's some big flashing neon sign that says hey that thread is deliveries


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> It's not like there's some big flashing neon sign that says hey that thread is deliveries


You're right. It's not like if we go on the uber x forum and talk about door dash.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> It's not like there's some big flashing neon sign that says hey that thread is deliveries


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

uberguy89 said:


> Ever since trip radar a few weeks ago my tips started going down. Used to be normal for me to get tips about 40% to 50% of the time and 70 to 80% on a really good day. Today for tips i got 1 out of 8 and on thanksgiving 3 out of 19.


How is that even possible? Why did you accept those pings?!? Delivery base is too low to accept at any time.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

uberguy89 said:


> Ever since trip radar a few weeks ago my tips started going down. Used to be normal for me to get tips about 40% to 50% of the time and 70 to 80% on a really good day. Today for tips i got 1 out of 8 and on thanksgiving 3 out of 19.


You know you don't have to take them, right???

Trip radar offers suck. I've only seen one that I'd even consider taking and that was quickly taken by someone else first. Now I don't even check them. I wish I could turn them off completely.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Really? It is certainly different in my area.
> View attachment 686908


But you worked 8 hours for $123??? Most of that was tips. Not something I'd be happy about.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> But you worked 8 hours for $123??? Most of that was tips. Not something I'd be happy about.


No, I sat at home watching movies for eight hours and took breaks to deliver stuff. 
it’s a little city.


----------



## uberguy89 (Sep 30, 2018)

@ ms mercenary and fl steve

I do uber x and eats but mostly x. havent been getting uber eats much lately. at first i was declining more upfront because its such a big paycut but if im sitting around for 20 or 30 minutes declining trips its a bigger paycut so fk it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> You're right. It's not like if we go on the uber x forum and talk about door dash.


I keep telling you guys - WE SHOULD! Like, right in the middle of them boasting about a $5 tip come in and argue “Pffft, I got $13 for going 1.2 miles this morning!” “Big deal? I got $25 for 3 miles for pizza” “My Regular gave me $29 ‘cause it was raining!” It will drive them BONKERS. 😂


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Posted w no further comment...


----------

